# Rigid 4512 or Grizzly GO575 - Which to Buy ?



## timfromflint (Nov 27, 2012)

OK, I need opinions from those who know what is the best.
I also know everyone has an opinion... that's why I came here.

I'm new to this group and in need of some help... buying a Table Saw.
I have a chance to buy a Grizzly GO575 with Factory extended table top, some spare blades, a DADO set and Shop Fox fence.
All for $375.00 The condition is used as it came from a cabinet shop, but it seems to be a trusted work horse and ripping 3/4 and 1/2 plywood is my main goal. The Dado set will help with my initial project. 
I like the larger work area, but I don't know if this model is very "movable". I don't need portable but would like to move it around the shop if needed.

I also have the offer to buy a RIDGID 4512. NEW $420.00. 
Its Factory reconditioned but with the 1 year warranty. Its new, but that doesn't always mean better. (At least that's what my wife keeps telling me... I don't think she is referring to the saw)
Any how.... 

Does anyone know of problems with either saw ?
Anyone feel stronger for 1 saw over the other?
I like to get the most for the money. 

If you have the chance to get your first big boy saw and stay away from the Box-Store junk, what would ya buy?

Thanks,
Tim

:thumbsup: or :thumbdown:

timfromflint


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally I would go with the Rigid it has a concealed motor which is newer better design. the Grizzly as the motor hanging out the back old design and bad for dust collection. The Grizzly is also used in a cabinet shop so it's probably been used a lot maybe even abused. I would worry about how much life was left. The Rigid has a warranty and probably a better blade guard maybe even a riving knife.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$375 for a used G0575 is a bit steep IMO....it has a nice fence but IIRC, it was the basic version of the saw with steel wings, and the smaller of two motor options....basically a left tilt version of the G0444. Not the best choice for a pro cabinet shop, which actually makes it less desirable to me if it was run hard. Used blades don't add much to the deal. For $250 I'd think about it, but for $375, I'd get go to HD with a 20% HF coupon and see if I could snag a new R4512 with a riving knife and hybrid design for < $500 will 3 year warranty and their LSA.


----------



## timfromflint (Nov 27, 2012)

*Great advice*

Thanks rrbrown and knotscott for your opinions.
I bought the RIDGID, from an online re-seller with a 2 yr service replacement contract for $390. They are local to me, so I wont have to worry about shipping. It is a refurb, but I'm more inclined to think they actually completed followup QC before reselling it. Fingers crossed. I pick it up tonight. 
Thanks for the help, I'm never to proud to ask for advice or help. It is always appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$390 for an R4512 is a nice deal. Put a good blade on it, and get it aligned....it should be a great saw. :thumbsup: 

Congrats...and post some pics! :laughing:


----------



## timfromflint (Nov 27, 2012)

:thumbsup: Well it was heavier than I expected but it went together great! :shifty:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the same and like mine quite well given the cost versus quality and features. I think it's a great mid-level saw and probably won't outgrow it anytime soon.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Gonna pick up this saw up tonight as an early Christmas Present from the wife! I'm excited! Read somewhere it takes 3 hrs to assemble tho? How hard is it to align? Any special tools?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Here are my comments and experience with setting up the saw. it does take a while, so be prepared for that. Would be nice to have a hand at a couple of points during assy to help with the "heavy lifting."

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/got-tired-hunting-cl-new-ridgid-r4512-27947/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/table-saw-blade-alignment-28089/


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Nutz

We just got home but the wife and daughter wont let me open it until Christmas, what kind of crap is that! It is Heavy for sure, the box says 250lbs.


----------



## robjeffking (Dec 11, 2012)

Its very easy to assemble turned on its side if u have a strong back you will be able to stand it up and finish the assembly. These saw have a packing flaw that puts a demple around the 14 inch mark on the rails so check for that right away my HD had to go thru 3 of there saws in stock and all had the boxing flaw. Your fence may seem wobbly when sliding into different positions so make sure it pulls square when it clamps down. Great Saw Enjoy


----------



## davehafelein (Feb 17, 2013)

Timfromflint,

From Flint, Michigan??? What is the name of the dealer local to you that had refurbished saws? I'm in the market for one also.


----------



## timfromflint (Nov 27, 2012)

*Tim "from" Flint*

Tim "FROM" Flint (Yes Flint Michigan) in the literal sense.
I moved away from Flint Michigan in 1985. (Class of 89)

The saw was a great buy and won via EBAY. The seller was a wholesale distributor of refurbished MISC. local to me in Kansas City MO. I knew this before bidding and was able to save all shipping costs. 

Craigslist is my favorite way to find tools, but Estate Sales, Garage Sales, Auctions and Swap Meets are all worth a try. 

Good Luck in your search. :thumbsup:


----------

